# Smoking and weight watchers



## chieftopcop

Has anyone come up with smoking anything that would go along with a weight watchers type diet?


----------



## thestealth

My wife was very successful on weight watchers using the old points system.  Pretty much, we just started figuring about 1 point per ounce for meats, it didn't seem to matter if it was beef, pork or chicken, 1pt/oz was pretty close.  I know they changed their system over the last few years though, so I wouldn't take my word for it. :-)


----------



## scarbelly

As long as you dont add sweet rubs or sauces. Look into using things like jerk rubs or sauces and rubs without sugar and you are good


----------



## adiochiro3

Smoked Fish would be low cal if the rub or marinade is not laced with sugar.  We also smoke venison (very lean) with only salt & pepper.  Stuffed mushrooms and peppers, onions, cabbage, garlic, apples all make fantastic low cal smoked fare.

I think your 2 main factors are fat and sugar content.  Of course, fat is mainly the meat & cut selection, and the sugar is covered by what you add to the party.  Portion control is always a problem with good smoked products!


----------



## pineywoods

Pork Loin, lean beef cuts, Poultry, Venison, Fish are all things that come to mind


----------



## jirodriguez

Remember you can smoke or grill all kinds of veggies! Portabello mushrooms are almost like a steak when done right, or do a mixed grill of zuchini, onions, and bellpeppers then cut them into bite sized chunks and toss with olive oil, fresh basil, fresh garlic, and a little feta cheese - serve it warm.


----------



## meatball

We're weight watchers. We like to do london broil, which is a pretty lean cut of beef, fish and chicken. Also turkey sausages are not too bad - the ones that we buy are uncooked and they are 3 points per link. Ribs and butts are not very WW-friendly, but really almost any other meat you can do, just be sure to weigh out your portion. The problem is when it tastes so good that you wind up picking at what's on the table. We've taken to weighing out our meats on the counter, so that there's not a huge platter of meat sitting right in front of us at the table.


----------



## richoso1

Portion control plays a big part in the diet game. If it has sogar, or some type of regular sweetener, you'l have to use less. This works for diabetics also. It's all good my friend.


----------

